# Problemi GCC - GLIBC - PORTAGE - NVIDIA-DRIVERS

## stifler83

Salve, ho una serie di problemi dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento del mio sistema. Tra l'altro il comando emerge @preserved-rebuild non funziona piu. 

Allora i problemi su gcc sono i seguenti:

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.4.5  USE="fortran mudflap nls nptl objc objc++ openmp (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc (-fixed-point) -gcj -graphite -gtk (-hardened) (-libffi) (-multilib*) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 0 kB [?=>0]

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [?] indicates that the source repository could not be determined

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-devel/gcc-4.4.5

 * The ebuild phase 'die_hooks' has exited unexpectedly. This type of

 * behavior is known to be triggered by things such as failed variable

 * assignments (bug #190128) or bad substitution errors (bug #200313).

 * Normally, before exiting, bash should have displayed an error message

 * above. If bash did not produce an error message above, it's possible

 * that the ebuild has called `exit` when it should have called `die`

 * instead. This behavior may also be triggered by a corrupt bash binary or

 * a hardware problem such as memory or cpu malfunction. If the problem is

 * not reproducible or it appears to occur randomly, then it is likely to

 * be triggered by a hardware problem. If you suspect a hardware problem

 * then you should try some basic hardware diagnostics such as memtest.

 * Please do not report this as a bug unless it is consistently

 * reproducible and you are sure that your bash binary and hardware are

 * functioning properly.

>>> Failed to emerge sys-devel/gcc-4.4.5

 * Messages for package sys-devel/gcc-4.4.5:
```

mentre per portage:

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  .... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/portage-2.2.2  USE="(ipc) -build -doc -epydoc -python3 (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/portage-2.2.2

 * The ebuild phase 'die_hooks' has exited unexpectedly. This type of

 * behavior is known to be triggered by things such as failed variable

 * assignments (bug #190128) or bad substitution errors (bug #200313).

 * Normally, before exiting, bash should have displayed an error message

 * above. If bash did not produce an error message above, it's possible

 * that the ebuild has called `exit` when it should have called `die`

 * instead. This behavior may also be triggered by a corrupt bash binary or

 * a hardware problem such as memory or cpu malfunction. If the problem is

 * not reproducible or it appears to occur randomly, then it is likely to

 * be triggered by a hardware problem. If you suspect a hardware problem

 * then you should try some basic hardware diagnostics such as memtest.

 * Please do not report this as a bug unless it is consistently

 * reproducible and you are sure that your bash binary and hardware are

 * functioning properly.

>>> Failed to emerge sys-apps/portage-2.2.2

 * Messages for package sys-apps/portage-2.2.2:
```

Tra l'altro ho compilato prima glibc senza problemi? Mi sono bloccato non so che fare!

Per gli nvidia-drivers si installano però anche dopo aver lanciato module-rebuild xorg non parte! Vorrei cercare di risolvere i problemi senza ricorrere ad una nuova installazione.Last edited by stifler83 on Mon Mar 21, 2011 10:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## stifler83

Ottime news ho provato ad installare di nuovo nvidia-drivers che avevo rimosso ed ecco il risultato! idee?! :'(

```
Calculating dependencies  ... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-260.19.36

 * The ebuild phase 'die_hooks' has been aborted since PORTAGE_BUILDIR does

 * not exist: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-260.19.36'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-260.19.36

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-260.19.36:
```

----------

## ago

un problema per volta....la ricompilazione di gcc sembra essere parte di un overlay...controlla

----------

## stifler83

non utilizzo nessun overlay...

----------

## jezet

 *Quote:*   

> Per gli nvidia-drivers si installano però anche dopo aver lanciato module-rebuild xorg non parte! Vorrei cercare di risolvere i problemi senza ricorrere ad una nuova installazione.
> 
> 

 

hai dato modprobe -r nvidia  ??

se non è così, fai questo:

1- esci da Xorg

2- dai 

```
 $ sudo modprobe -r nvidia
```

3- startx

ciao

eg

----------

## pierino_89

Se prima usavi @preserved-rebuild probabilmente usavi il portage 2.2 che se non erro è mascherato, perché l'altro non supporta i set.

Quindi per fare un ipotesi così alla cieca, io dico che si è scassato portage. Riemergilo e poi fai un bel revdep-rebuild.

A quel punto risincronizza il tree che ci devono essere incongruenze pure lì, e poi ritenta.

Per quanto riguarda i drivers nvidia, ti consiglierei di ritentare a portage sistemato, e poi nel caso apri un altro thread. Comunque banalmente potrebbe essere un problema del symlink /usr/src/linux, se punta a una versione del kernel che non è l'attuale emerge continuerà a fare il modulo per quella versione.

----------

